# Summer Camp Recommendation???



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I recently saw a Windells ad noting that most campers are intermediate. My daughter has been there 3 times had a good time and it was fun. I being 54 years old fr, I'd would love to go to camp and learn about jumping and spinning and some ground work...no rails or boxes just so that I could take more advantage of the natural terrain. For the most part, around here, things are moving to doing fs while freeriding...we don't have any park.


----------



## nickoto (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm an intermediate rider and I'll be at the High Cascades camp June 15-22. Will report back afterwards with how the experience was


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm thirty years old and clock at least a 100 days in the ole stunt park. Don't let anything discredit you. Windells and HCSC spend more time being about the scene and who is cool and what not. Great if you want cultural value shitty if you want to learn. Woodward breaks down the progressions and is a bit more regimented. Also with all the snow Colorado go Woodward at Coppers park is going to be insane. Plus I know the coaching groups for adults makes it like a 5 adults to 1 coach sometimes even less campers per coach.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Woodward is less expensive too.....

My son has done high cascade for 4 years but this year we are taking him to Woodward Tahoe(same deal as copper). Copper definitely has more snow. I know a couple of the park coaches and acrobatic coaches going to Tahoe so I chose there for ther personalized experience. He needs the invert experience and they are gonna give it to him. Copper also has amazing facilities and snow ready to make the park big...... Copper crew definitely knows how to make a great park! 

BA is right about windells and HCSC. Both are more about the scene. Of the two, HC would be the better pick....

My wife and I hike and camp and really enjoy north Cali, Oregon and Washington which also influences the decision.... Gotta get outta the Rockies occasionally so we keep respecting them! the more vacation we take to other mountains, the more we love home....


----------



## NickH (Jun 9, 2013)

*Windells*

We went last year and I would definitely recommend Windells. We spend a week in Government Camp and saw the High Cascade campus. I thought I really wanted to go there ans was disappointed my parents pushed me towards Windells until I saw the facilities. It might be closer to the mountain, but I dont think you can compare both the "campus" and the on-mountain facilities.

Its the ONLY place in the US you can be guaranteed snow. Copper is just a patch of dirty snow. I thought about going there this year, but I talked to people who went their last year and Im afraid it just doesnt compare. The Windells private park is WAY better than anywhere else on Mount Hood, or in the US for that matter. Plus the "campus" is much better than High Cascade. 

The week we were there, Louie Vito and the rest of the US Snowboard team were in the Windells park practicing. I think they would only go where the best snow was.

I was worried because I read a lot from the High Cascade kids that Windells was snobby. That wasnt my experience at all. Plus I came home with a serious pile of free stuff. We got a free snowboard (!), free snowboarding jacket, tons of free t-shirts, sweatshirts, etc. That part was really awesome...

My coach was Jason Curry - if you go ask for him. You can get a late season discount if you do!


----------



## nickoto (Sep 6, 2012)

My week at HCSC was probably one of the best vacations I've ever had. I went in with zero park experience, as an adult camper, and came back comfortable with boxes, jumps (with grabs and 180s), getting in the pipe, doing hand plants and lots of new friends. You're not too old for park shit, there really were all ages there, just killin' it . Definitely going back next year.

Honestly, I'm sure you'll have a good time wherever you go.


----------

